# ISO Cake Decorating Reference Web site



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I am currently working on a book about cake decorating written by a Brit. Part of my job is to make sure that the terms are all translated from British English into American English. Since I am NOT a pastry pro (regardless of the fact that I used to have the title "pastry chef" ), I'm not sure whether some of the terms used are Britishisms.

Can some kind person here point me toward an American (U.S.) Web site that gives definitions of the materials, equipment, and techniques used in cake decorating, and/or has a fairly comprehensive list of items for sale? I've been looking at the Wilton and NY Cake Supplies sites, but haven't found the items I have questions about so far (sugarpaste, which I think is probably gumpaste; and scribe, a tool for poking holes through a template to make the design on the cake where you will later pipe it on).

Thanks! 

Your pal from the hot side,
Suzanne


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hi Suzanne,
Try Cake decorating & candy making products online They sell virtually everything for cake decorating, with pictures. Also, Welcome to Beryl's Cake Decorating and Pastry Supplies and Pastry Chef Central - Baking & Pastry Superstore ! .

HTH


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Thanks so much! Beryl's even has a translation table -- just what I needed.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Beryl is the bomb! she is a graduated pastry chef herself and is very much into sharing what she knows.

We go back ages!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Thanks! This was a big help -- I was even able to update and expand the resource list for the book: _Party Cakes_ by Mich Turner of Little Venice Cake Company in London (England), coming out here in November, 2007. She made Madonna's wedding cake, so you can bet these are quite something.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

momoreg those are some nice links. :bounce:


----------

